
Show HN: Weightley, a weighted to-do list - awoldes
http://weightley.com
======
tedmiston
I'm not sure if it's working correctly. Clicking "Do it!" seems to create a
new black square (presumably a task), but changing the weight percentage
doesn't seem to have any affect on the order. I'm a bit confused.

------
brudgers
1\. Visual feedback on the assigned weights would probably be helpful.

2\. Not sure how well bounded absolute weighting would work over the long
term. If I complete a 20% weight task, If I have a 25% task existing tasks
have to be juggled.

3\. It's not clear what happens after all the values are entered.

4\. Good luck.

~~~
awoldes
1\. By that do you mean each to-do has it's weight displayed? 2\. I agree. The
flow doesn't feel quite right yet and I will need to experiment with it. 3\.
How do you mean? 4\. Thank you! :)

~~~
brudgers
1\. currently black boxes of the same size.

3\. I enter data, then what?

~~~
awoldes
Sorry I took awhile to respond, I was travelling. I will be updating it so
that the boxes are relative to the weight you give them.

Once all the todos you list add up to 100%, you will be able to check off each
todo.

From feedback I've had so far, the UX needs a lot of work and I'll be adding
in a quick FAQ that explains the program.

------
bbcbasic
> Unfortunately Weightley is only optimized to work on computers or tablets.
> Tweet me if you want a mobile version!

Sad. I was looking forward to checking it out.

